# Craftsman Weed Whacker



## joeraccio (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 8 year old 32cc craftsman weedwhacker that is giving trouble this season.
It starts for a few seconds then chokes out. It seems when trying to prime when pushing the bulb in it doesn't come right back out. The bulb seems to get stuck like no air is being mixed in. If I put some gas in the spark plug hole she'll start for a few seconds and then die. Does this sound like a carb issue?

Thanks


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes it sounds like a carb issue. Remove your carb and clean it well with brake cleaner and replace the diaphrams. Check your Fuel lines for holes or cracks while you are at it and make sure the filter connected to the line inside the tank is clean and flowing good.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Good timing - this is exactly the issue I was going to ask about for my McCullough Eager Beaver 28cc trimmer. I replaced the fuel lines and tried starting it with the fuel filter off but it would do the same as mentioned above - runs fine with the fuel from the primer but then cuts out.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Pull the carb and replace the diaphragm and gaskets. Blow it out real good with carb cleaner and pay particular attention to cleaning the fine mesh screen on the side of the carb opposite the diaphragm. It's under the check valve 'plate'. Note the order of the gasket vs diaphragm on the primer side of the carb vs the gasket and rubber/plastic check valve 'plate' on the other side. They are different.

The good news is a gasket/diaphragm kit is $5-10 and usually available locally from your closest mower repair shop. If the unit has a 'lot of miles' on it, you might consider a carb 'repair kit' which includes along with the diaphragm and gaskets a new needle, and some other mechanical parts as these can wear over time and cause problems.

If you've replaced the fuel lines and cleaned the carb and replaced the diaphragm and gaskets and you still have the problem, I'd double check that the fuel inlet fileter is not clogged. Air should flow freely through that stone/weight.

Finally, if this doesn't work then you're off to the races probably chasing air leaks from loose bolts, scored cylinders and the like....but I doubt that's your problem.

Keep us posted!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ChrisW;
Put the fuel filter back on, that is what keeps the fuel line in the fuel. Have a good one. Geo


----------

